# Can I take my suit into the cabin flying Dublin/cork Ryanair?



## colin79ie (10 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know if I could take my suit (in a suit bag, folded) into the cabin flying with Ryanair from Dublin to Cork.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jan 2009)

Why not if that is your only piece of hand luggage - under 5kg and within the required dimensions


----------



## BillK (10 Jan 2009)

I always wear a suit when flying anywhere on holiday; easiest way to carry it.


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Jan 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> Why not if that is your only piece of hand luggage - under 5kg and within the required dimensions


I flew Kerry to Stansted Airport over the christmas period & I brought a suit folded up in a sports bag...no problem....& by the way is it 10kg and not 5kgs....I recall reweighing my bag in Stansted airport & it weighed 8.9kgs & I had no problem taking it on board.....using the check & go policy of course


----------



## eggerb (10 Jan 2009)

I took my suit in a suit bag and also took hand luggage recently and had no problems.


----------

